# Does Your Own Voice Sound Strange to You?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't like listening to recordings of my voice. It sounds so.... strange. Completely different from what I think that I sound like.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate my voice


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds very strange when I hear it played back. I highly dislike my accent as well


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My voice sounds strange to me.
& I don't understand how an Australian could hate his accent.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Ospi, I have heard your voice and it is pretty awesome I assure you.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My voice makes me cringe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It sounds normal, I just notice that my accent (Australian) is stronger than I realise.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Whenever I hear my voice, I never believe that it is me speaking.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

When I'm anxious my voice often goes up in pitch and becomes weaker, I hate it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm OK with my voice. It's a rather average male voice.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

thewall said:


> My voice makes me cringe.


:ditto


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My voice sounds _really_ weird to me. At work I have to call patients to confirm their appointments, and the phone I use echoes my voice back at me. I sound so weird and not at all how I imagine. Kind of childlike or high pitched or something. And I have no accent so I'm not really bothered about that.

Ospi and SJ, I love the Aussie accent. I want to hear you two having a conversation!


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

I hate hearing my voice on recordings, it sounds kind of nasal and just...plain odd, not feminine or masculine either, just kind of sounds like a little kid. Blech. I've been told I sound like Amanda Bynes, which was kind of brutal to hear because for years I've complained about how annoying I find her voice! Whoops.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I usually sound weird on recordings. But the movie I was in sounds more accurate of my real voice. So I guess usually when a microphone is used I sound kinda ok but otherwise, no.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My voice is all high and cat-like


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol What's a cat's voice like?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^well, dial me at (0151) 8265 956....oh, chickened


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going to need the rest of that phone number. I won't be able to sleep until I've heard your cat-voice.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, gin


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't like my voice. I wish it was lower.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

pfft osp u have an awesome accent


Ospi said:


> Sounds very strange when I hear it played back. I highly dislike my accent as well


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

It seems that most people think their own voice sounds strange. We need to have a massive group skype session to prove to everyone that their voices are awesome.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I record it a lot, but yeah. Something that will probably always bother me to some extent.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When I am out of the state and hear other people talk it sounds strange. I guess like Ospi, when you have a distinct accent, your more self aware of it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Only on the phone.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bleh. I hate hearing my voice on recorded tapes!


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When I hear my voice on tape or on machine recordings I don't blame people for not taking me seriously.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

My voice is horrible D: Sounds _so_ odd.Ugh.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes quite strange and quite bad. Singing voice not quite as bad, but still.. pretty bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My voice does sound a bit strange when played back but I'm starting to get used to it because I record myself singing now


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I always hated hearing my own voice, and was always kinda self concious about it. However today in therapy, i had to watch back over a video recording of myself reading, and i was dreading watching it but it really wasnt that bad at all.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm, I now like my voice for some reason. I think it's gotten a little deeper, but I'm used to hearing it now.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't like hearing my recorded voice. It's kinda nasal and I have a very slight western twang, which adds to the nasalness.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

it scares me....I doesn't sound like me..I understand why and all..it's still odd, I sound like a little child


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

It's not really my voice that strange, but rather the way I put words together when I'm anxious. When relaxed, my words come out in a clear, coherent manner ... but when I'm anxious my word jumble together and stumble about while my mind struggles to focus.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate my voice.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

My voice is terrible! I agree with a lot of people who have posted about sounding like a child. The few who I talk to must really find it annoying. I'd rather just stay quiet...forever!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think about it much, but whenever I hear it, it sounds whiny and small.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, when I hear myself on a phone or a video I sound so high pitched to myself D:


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

YES!!

This is one of my biggest problems. It's always too low, too fast, too anxious. Anxiety about my voice makes it harder for me to articulate sentences. A vicious cycle.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine sounds like a whiny little girl voice to me. I hate it. haha


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm okay with the timbre of my voice but sometimes I speak with a lisp and I'm very self-conscious about that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I like how my voice sounds. I don't know why, but almost everyone who hears my voice says they like it so I have no reason to think it sounds bad. I often don't like what comes out of my mouth when I use it though.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate my voice, particularly if it's with certain things I am saying. Sometimes when I am talking on Skype to someone, and they aren't wearing headphones, I can hear my own voice through their speakers and it's like argh, omg I sound awful. But then people resure me my voice sounds fine, so then I guess it gives me confidence about it


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, but its not me imagining it, it also sounds strange to everyone else.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm actually okay with the tone of my voice. It's just that I hate how my SA symptoms clearly show in recordings :no


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah for sure, when i answer my phone sometimes it echoes sometimes and i tell myself "god is that how i really sound?" the way i think i sound as opposed to how i really sound are way different.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

It sounds normal but I don't like my voice. It sounds kind of muffled to me lol.


----------



## anide (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, when I hear recordings of myself talking. Yet, when I used to record music, I liked the way my voice sounded when singing. Of course, I had nice microphones and reverb, but still, I liked it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine sounds pretty strange, but I've been told it's an okay voice. People who have never talked to me before have commented on how unexpectedly grown-up my voice sounds.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

No, I don't need a recorder to tell me that I sound like Kermit the frog.


----------

